# Cypripedium acaule



## Drorchid (Jun 8, 2016)

Below are some pictures of Cypripedium acaule I took in their native habitat in northern Wisconsin.





























Robert


----------



## Wendy (Jun 8, 2016)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theshatterings (Jun 8, 2016)

So cool!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 8, 2016)

Beautiful deep pink!


----------



## John M (Jun 8, 2016)

Fantastic colour! Gorgeous!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 8, 2016)

Cool. When were those pics taken? Around here, they bloom in mid April.


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2016)

I hate to harp on a subject, but are the acaule in a protected area? The mountains of southeastern KY used
to be literally covered with acaule and several other
Cyps. and wild flowers and now they're all gone due to
strip mining, expanding population, and just plain
stupidity.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 8, 2016)

Always nice to see these in situ...thanks.


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 8, 2016)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Cool. When were those pics taken? Around here, they bloom in mid April.



I took them last weekend, so the first weekend in June.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 9, 2016)

abax said:


> I hate to harp on a subject, but are the acaule in a protected area? The mountains of southeastern KY used
> to be literally covered with acaule and several other
> Cyps. and wild flowers and now they're all gone due to
> strip mining, expanding population, and just plain
> stupidity.



Some are in protected area's, like the Brule State forest. The area these pictures were taken, however were not, they were growing in a Red Pine plantation, and we had noticed that heavy equipment had been in these areas just a short time ago, and had even drove over some of these acaule's. Also there is always the danger that some day they will harvest the red Pine, and when this happens most of the acaule plants will probably die. Very sad . Luckily in Northern Wisconsin this Orchid is still pretty common, and hopefully there are still big enough populations that they can survive.

Robert


----------



## Kawarthapine (Jun 24, 2016)

They are blooming now here in Ontario.

Blloming season for acaule is typically early June to early July (with exceptions due to local conditions).

I often find them in close promimity to cyp reg. and cyp parvi pub populations.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 24, 2016)

One of my favorite Cyps and beautifully photographed. 

KP, it is cool that they are flowering in June/July in Ontario. In New York it was always in May, and I've seen them in flower in April in Georgia and coastal Virginia - such a wide ranging species.


----------



## Dandrobium (Jun 27, 2016)

Great shots Robert! Hope you don't mind, I snapped a few shots myself last weekend of some acuale in western Ontario. I was on a canoe trip and they were everywhere. My apologies for image quality, I only had my phone on me.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 29, 2016)

Is this the most wide spread species in North America?

I've seen it many times while traveling around in the Northeast. 
I like the intense color, but the pouch really creeps me out. lol


----------



## abax (Jun 30, 2016)

It's a pleasure to see acaule growing anywhere undisturbed. Yes, if the pine trees go, the acaule will be
gone shortly thereafter. Pine bark beetles took our native
pines and a very large stand of acaule were gone about
two years later.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 30, 2016)

Awesome to see this species in flower and it's almost July! Then again, C. tibeticum and flavum are probably still in flower now in China...



Happypaphy7 said:


> Is this the most wide spread species in North America?



Nope, that honor goes to C. parviflorum, (both varieties, though v. pubescens probably is a bit more widely distributed).



> I've seen it many times while traveling around in the Northeast.
> I like the intense color, but the pouch really creeps me out. lol



Ha ha. A friend of mine killed my image of this flower one day when he dubbed it "the pink testicle plant". I wanted to kill him :sob:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 30, 2016)

I love parviflorum but haven't seen any in the wild. Only in the gardens. 

Your friend's description is my initial thought when I saw this at first. Gross!!!

Well, in Korean, these are called Dog's Testicle flower. Literal translation. 
And this American species is even worse!!!lol


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 30, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Ha ha. A friend of mine killed my image of this flower one day when he dubbed it "the pink testicle plant". I wanted to kill him :sob:



Well, "orchis" is greek for testicle.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 30, 2016)

Except that was used to describe under ground portion of a certain orchid originally I read. 

This thing has it out there in the open for all to see! lol


----------



## abax (Jun 30, 2016)

The really old folks in this area of KY called it ***** flower.
Himself's 94 year old mother told me that and I thought
I'd burst trying not to laugh. Somehow that seems a better image to me.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 1, 2016)

With the slit on its pouch, it is! lol

The flower has such strange structure for sure.


----------

